

A123 wants to mass produce li-ion batteries in USA, creating 14,000 jobs - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/01/a123-systems-battery-plants-usa-doe-loan.php

======
opticksversi
_"... A123 expects the combined plants ... would ... create over 14,000
jobs."_

.

<http://www.reason.com/news/show/122019.html>

 _Economists have been at war with the make-work bias for centuries. The 19th-
century economist Frederic Bastiat ridiculed the equation of prosperity with
jobs as "Sisyphism," after the mythological fully employed Greek who was
eternally condemned to roll a boulder up a hill.

In the eyes of the public, he wrote, "effort itself constitutes and measures
wealth. To progress is to increase the ratio of effort to result. Its ideal
may be represented by the toil of Sisyphus, at once barren and eternal." For
the economist, by contrast, wealth "increases proportionately to the increase
in the ratio of result to effort. Absolute perfection, whose archetype is God,
consists [of] a situation in which no effort at all yields infinite results."_

